
Amazon retroactively replaces Reamde, repelled readers revolt - aaronbrethorst
http://www.teleread.com/ebooks/amazon-retroactively-replaces-reamde-repelled-readers-revolt/
======
aroberge
From reading the comments, it appears that the article is, at the very least,
slightly misleading as customers have the option not to replace their version.

